# Bikepark Schweinfurt



## tommte (13. November 2006)

Tach ihr Biker da draussen. 

Kurze Meldung für alle aus dem Raum Schweinfurt, Würzburg, etc. 
In SW wird es im Frühjahr nen Dirtpark geben. Vereinsgründung und Bebauung sind für die Wintermonate geplannt. Grundstück ist bereits in der Tasche da wir recht erfolgreich mit der Stadt verhandelt haben. Also Augen und Ohren auf wenn es im späten Frühjahr für die Biker Frankens dirtmäßig ab geht. Wird in der Presse natürlich auch supported. Nur ein Haken gibt es, aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen muss man Mitglied werden. Aber nach einer kleinen Jahresgebühr ist der ganzen Spaß kostenfrei.

Bis die Tage

tommte


----------



## DirtKing (14. November 2006)

Hi Tommte,

Ist ja sehr schick - Dirtpark in Schweinfurt!
Und wie wäre es mit noch paar Details?? - wo ist das Gelände, wie groß?
was soll das genau werden - Dirtjumps, Singletrailparcours, Northshores,
was Vergleichbares zu den LindenbrunnenTrails?

Happy Trails,
Dirtking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommte (15. November 2006)

Gelände befindet sich zwischen Stadion (FC) und Bowlingcenter. Ca. 5000 m2. Wird ein Dirtpark. also für alle die nen netten Sprung mit ihrem Hardtail wagen wollen. Interessenten im Bezug auf Park und Verein sollten am Sonntag, den 26. November 2006, um 18.00 Uhr im Nebenraum der Gaststätte Zur Hölle (Höllental 28, Schweinfurt, Tel.: 22351) kommen. Dort wird entschieden wer aktiv bei der Gestaltung dabei ist und wer gerne nur ein wenig shappen möchte. Bis die Tage 

tommte


----------



## cubey (15. November 2006)

Also wird es jetzt ein reiner Dirtpark? Oder gibt es dann uch andere Sachen?


----------



## pinguin (15. November 2006)

Äh... Das ist dort doch arschflach? Net, dass es mich interessieren würde (ich fahre andere Räder), aber braucht man da nicht ein paar anständige Hügel oder so?


----------



## tommte (15. November 2006)

Sicherlich, noch. 
Die Hügel werden erst noch gebaut. Erstma rein Dirt. Vielleicht kleine Northshore-Elemente. Steht aber noch nicht fest. Was macht eigentlich der Lindenbrunnen. Sind da immer noch die Cops unterwegs oder hat sich das wieder gelegt. War ja zuletzt ein echt derber Trail.


----------



## DirtKing (15. November 2006)

Im Nachbarthread "geiler SW-Wald" steht, daß der Lindenbrunnentrail
zurückgebaut werden soll, die Sprünge sind wohl jetzt schon alle platt.

Zum Dirtpark: Toll, daß es klappt und die Dirtjumper ein schönes Gelände kriegen und shapen dürfen.
Was mich nervt und auch verwundert, ist, daß jede kleine Biker-Splittergruppe (Dirtjumper, Lindenbrunnen-Freerider, Üchtelhausen-Gang etc.) für sich irgendwas vorantreibt anstelle sich mal mit den Kollegen kurzzuschließen. Das ist wohl nicht nur im kleinen Schweinfurt so und mich wundert nicht, wenn da keine größere Lobby zustande kommt. 
Ist nur als kleine Anregung gedacht, mal mit den XC-Jungs oder DH-Brüdern zu reden, die man vielleicht trifft.

Keep riding!


----------



## LittleDevil16 (16. November 2006)

Wieso muss mann mitglied werden??? Bei uns geht das auch mit tageskarten!!!


K4lein-Zabo RULEZ

www.Kavierlein.de


----------



## LittleDevil16 (16. November 2006)

oh doppel post!!!


----------



## cubey (16. November 2006)

@DirtKing

bin ganz deiner Meinung......ich finde wir sollten den Winter über uns alle mal zusammen setzen und ein richiges Konzept ausarbeiten das wir der Stadt vorlegen können.
Gegen einen Verein hab ich nichts einzuwenden.........im Gegenteil, ich finde da haben wir wenigstens mehr Ansehen für diverse Projekte oder Veranstaltungen bei der Stadt.
Naja ich bin kein goßer "Redner" bzw. "Schreiber".......ich bin mehr ein Mann der Taten.......also lasst hören.


----------



## cubey (27. November 2006)

Na das war ja schon mal gut gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommte (12. Dezember 2006)

Natürlich sind alle Bikergruppen angesprochen. Haben uns nun auch getroffen und werden ein richtiger Verein. Allerdings müssen wir uns erstmal auf das Gelände konzentrieren. D.h. was da halt so geht (Dirt, a bissle Nortshore und Slopestyle). Geplant sind dann auch Fahrten und Ausflüge zu Events und locations durch den Verein. Und vielleicht wird man sich durch die Stadt und nem Verein auch einig mit der Waldnutzung. Hat halt mehr Nachdruck. Ich bin voller Zuversicht. 
Bis die Tage


----------



## Alesana (2. Januar 2007)

kannst du evtl mal nen plan, wie das ganze aussehen soll hier reinstellen. und wenn ihr helfer braucht, ich komm aus nes, is ja ganz in der nähe und bin mitm thema dirtbau vertraut. würde, wenns ordentlich wird auch in eueren verein eintreten


----------



## tommte (2. Januar 2007)

Der Verein ist eben in der Gründungsphase. Liegt alles zur Zeit beim Notar und beim Amtsgericht zur Prüfung. Name gibt es auch schon: Bike-Unit. Es gibt erste Skizzen für das Gelände, sobald wir etwas auf´m PC haben, stelle ich es hier rein. Jetzt ist warten angesagt und dann hoffentlich im Januar, Februar erste Bauvorhaben realisiert. Werde noch mal auf dich zukommen. 
Bis die Tage


----------



## Netrider (4. Februar 2007)

1. ich muss sagen in schweinfurt gibt es nicht die großen splittergruppen alle die beim lindenbrunnen dabei waren sind auch im park dabei!!!!

2. der trail lindenbrunnen ist im arsch!!! aufgeforstet un damit unwieder ruflich verloren!!!!

ach ich muss noch was los werden dieses polizeilogo sieht echt ******* aus und des andere zielt viel zu sehr auf freeride ab. Ich dacht ihr wollt irgendwann für alle biker da sein ??? mein vater hat sich ma hingesetzt und was entworfen....
habt ihr intresse??? 

freu mich schon auf die party=)

Bis denn

netrider     

achja HAPPY STREETS=)


----------



## tommte (27. Februar 2007)

So nun ist eine erste Freihandskizze von unserm Vorhaben erhältlich. Einfach mal drauf klicken und feedback geben (pdf, da braucht ihr den Acrobat Reader). Das in der Mitte soll northshoreelemente sein, die aber schlecht kopiert sind. Wichtig für alle Interessierten, die Mitglied werden wollen: In 1 - 2 Wochen gehen die Anmeldeformulare raus und je schneller wir viele Mitglieder haben desto schneller geht der Bau voran. Sponsoren sind zwar auch am Start aber ohne Mitglieder geht nichts. Man kann natürlich auch ein gutes Werk tun und einfach nur passiv Mitglied werden wenn man den Sport supporten möchte.

Bis die Tage und habe die Ehre


http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_12998358.html


----------



## tommte (27. Februar 2007)

Bei mir scheint es nicht möglich zu sein das Dokument zu öffnen. Speichern, dann gehts. Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netrider (1. März 2007)

Bei mir gehts=) glück


----------



## sagoe (6. März 2007)

Hi.

wo kriegt man das Anmeldeformular denn her? weißt du zufällig auch die höhe des Beitrages? Wurde mit dem Bau denn schon begonnen?

Danke und Lg


----------



## tommte (6. März 2007)

Der Bau verzögert sich leider noch ein wenig. Sind in Verhandlungen mit der Stadt. Antragsformulare gibt es bald (werde ich hier posten). Beitrag liegt bie 60  im Jahr, Schüler und Studenten können mit 40  im Jahr mitmachen. Bis die Tage


----------



## swirrl (9. März 2007)

www.bike-unit.de   seite ist vorläufig on


----------



## tommte (11. März 2007)

Hier mal ein netter link zum durchsehen für ale Schweinfurter.http://www.schlammspringer.blogspot.com/


----------



## Aceface (12. März 2007)

Hi Leute,

werd euch auf jeden Fall unterstützen. Bin zwar nur alle 2 Wochen mal in SW, aber würd mich freuen dabei zu sein. Echt geile Idee!

Wenn´s News gibt, bitte direkt posten!


----------



## swirrl (13. März 2007)

anmeldungs-formulare sind online


----------



## Aceface (15. März 2007)

swirrl schrieb:


> anmeldungs-formulare sind online



mal ne frage dazu...was, wenn ich das geld bezahle aber der park nie zustande kommt?


----------



## swirrl (17. März 2007)

Aceface schrieb:


> mal ne frage dazu...was, wenn ich das geld bezahle aber der park nie zustande kommt?



  der kommt zustande in nem Monat ist hoffentlich bau beginn, wenn nicht eher, komm einfach zu gründung/mitgliederversammlung (date-noch-unbekannt) und dann mach dir einfach dein eigenes bild


----------



## tommte (9. April 2007)

So hallo an dieser Stelle. Am kommenden Sonntag, den 15. April findet die 1. Mitgliederversammlung unseres Vereins Bike-Unit statt. Eingeladen sind alle Mitglieder, Biker, Interessierte oder Neugierige. 
Tagesordnung: Vorstellung des Vereins (Ziele, Angebot, etc.), Neuwahlen, Bikepark in Schweinfurt, und vieles mehr. Es wird auch genügend Zeit geben Fragen zu stellen oder Bedürfnisse zu äußern. Ich hoffe auf ein zahlreiches Erscheinen den ohne feedback und ordentlich Leute die hinter der Sache stehen, kein Verein und auch kein Bikepark.
Frohe Ostern und hoffentlich bis kommenden Sonntag. Details bitte dem folgenden Bild oder Link entnehmen.
Grüße

http://www.bike-unit.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ..Gamble.. (14. April 2007)

werd auch auf jeden kommen... wenn der bau losgeht helf ich auch gern... was ich aber auch schon ins gb auf bike-unit geschrieben hab 
bis denne


----------



## Metin (7. April 2008)

sers leute ,
hab mal eine bitte,
könnt ihr mir bescheid sagen wenn ihr wieder mal irgend wo mit Dirts rum fährt


----------



## &#9733;Dennis&#9733; (3. November 2008)

Hi, hab erst angefangen mit MTB aber wÃ¼rde gerne wissen wie weit der park ist oder ob er schon fertig gestellt ist...und was der beitrag kostet!


----------



## St0Rm (4. November 2008)

Auf der ersten Seite des Threads steht eine URL, das ist die Seite des Parks.
Ansonsten hier nochmal...

http://www.bike-unit.de/

Ist ein Dirt-Park, dementsprechend ist Mountainbiken was anderes, außer du springst mit nem Hardtail gern über 2 Meter hohe Sandhügel 

Gruß,
Sebbo


----------



## &#9733;Dennis&#9733; (4. November 2008)

Sorry hab mich falsch ausgedrÃ¼ckt^^

Hab mir ja nicht ein dirtbike zugelegt um auf feldwegen rum zu fahren 

Nur Hardtail^^

Ich glaub ich werd mir das mal vor Ort ansehen!

Danke fÃ¼r den link.

Greetz,
Dennis


----------

